# Marriage Ends When Kids Move Out



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I was reading a book (Proper Care and Feeding of a Marriage) and it mentions a couple of times that, "If your marriage is like .... XYZ .... that your spouse will leave along with the kids when they move out."

Just wondering if this is as common as the book makes it sound. 

I have been in a 'not so great' marriage for a number of years. My youngest will be in Grade 11 next year. I can see the end of the tunnel and my thoughts are that it would be much easier to leave, once the kids are done school.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Or college....


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, since a preponderance of people seem to think that 'staying together for the kids' is the way to go when they realize they made a mistake, I for sure can see this happening quite a bit.

In our case it hasn't happened. Our nest became empty only a couple of months ago, but so far we're enjoying it immensely    Our marriage is in pretty good shape right now, and we've never been together just because we have kids and for no other reason.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

When my father started his affairs my mother tried to blame "empty nest syndrome" but I told her it was "he's an assh0le syndrome"!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

My H wanted to leave his former marriage for 15 years before he actually did...he was waiting for the kids to get old enough to understand. (He didn't wait till they were out of school, though.)


----------



## HiMaint57 (May 24, 2012)

Hi -- new here but I can relate. My kids are 25 and 27 now, but when they left for college I was a mess while every other couple I talked to said they were having the time of their lives. I figured out that the kids were what my husband and I had in common, and with that gone, we started to drift apart. Now we're no more than roommates and lead completely separate lives. I'm stuck between should I stay or go?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I can relate. I've already gone through the process of mourning the death of my marriage, for reasons I don't want to take the time to relate. But things are tolerable enough that I choose not to become a part-time dad. That factor will disappear when the kids leave. What'll happen then? Time will tell.


----------

